# Comfort Colors By Chouinard Offers 5500 100% Cotton Ringspun T-Shirt



## Deborah Sexton (Jan 16, 2007)

This ultra-soft, upscale T-shirt, #5500, is made from 100% ring-spun cotton in a 5.4-ounce weight. It features a ribbed collar with set-in sleeves and shoulder to shoulder taping for a neat finished look. The double-needle stitching on the neck, sleeves, and bottom ensure it will hold up under years of wear and tear. It comes in 33 of the most popular fashion colors including citrus, seafoam, watermelon, flo blue, and crimson. Adult sizes range from small up through 3XL. 

With Comfort Colors’s custom-dyeing program, you can have any color under the sun. For a minimum order of only 500 pieces have this style dyed to your specifications with fiber reactive or pigment dyes. Shirts can be custom dyed to your specifications with a minimum order. For more information, contact Comfort Colors By Chouinard at (800) 545-6366; email: [email protected]: or go to Welcome to Comfort Colors at Dyehouse.com.


----------

